# pinnochio anole found! Not extinct after all



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

“Extinct” Pinocchio Lizard Found in Ecuador – News Watch


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Very cool!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah! I always think it is cool, people re-discovering species that were thought extinct. 

Very nice Jason, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

One of the few reptiles that I like. Thanks for sharing


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Now that is one cool lizard, it will be interesting if they can find out what their daytime behavior is like.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That is not your everyday anolis carolinensis!

Very cool lizard! I wonder what their natural range is in reality? Are they really as rare as we think?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Based on the wide coverage of its rediscovery, I will predict here that it will become extinct from smuggling in two years. And it will be hobbyists just like us that will cause its extinction for real this time.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Woodsman said:


> Based on the wide coverage of its rediscovery, I will predict here that it will become extinct from smuggling in two years. And it will be hobbyists just like us that will cause its extinction for real this time.


Wow. Positive thinking. 

Sadly you might be right though... At least the species would continue in captive populations.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Being a cloud forest native, I bet it is pretty touchy and would be very difficult to keep which means many would be lost in an effort to get a few to survive. Hopefully some of it's habitat is inaccessible, that would ensure its survival.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Such a beautiful creature! Looks a bunch like a chameleon..


----------



## mike12348 (Jan 23, 2009)

Very cool!
I hope they're able to learn some new things about without disrupting it.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

There is a great website for those interested in anoles and research about anoles: Anole Annals Anole Annals | Your source for the latest on Anolis lizards.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

LoganR said:


> There is a great website for those interested in anoles and research about anoles: Anole Annals Anole Annals | Your source for the latest on Anolis lizards.


Dude, I love that site

Its amazing to see the full variety of anoles. They truly are an amazing group of lizards…


----------

